# Outback 25 $4,000



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I found this 04 Outback on Austin, Texas craigslist. Looks like a 25RS with two doors showing but I cannot see the couch in the slideout in the photos. Price is awesome. Anyone looking?

If someone out there wants to get started camping inexpensively I have either a 99 Suburban 2500 7.4L for $4,500 or an 03 F150 Supercab 5.4L for $8,500 that would pull this Outback nicely. [email protected]


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

http://austin.craigslist.org/rvs/2045198360.html


----------



## conp435 (Nov 7, 2010)

Same in seattle clist got this respons back Hello,
The trailer is in perfect condition, with no need for additional repairs, no scratches, dings, special marks whatsoever, never been involved in any accidents. The interior looks great (no smoking). Trailer's length is 25 feet and has a sleep capacity of 8 people .
I`m sorry but inspection or pickup isn`t possible because the trailer is no longer in my custody .
I have a clear and clean title for it, no liens or loans ready to be signed and notarized on your name .
The price is $4,000.00 if you will buy it right away .
This trailer belonged to my son, who died in Iraq two months ago and I want to get rid of it asap because the sight of it makes me think of him often and often and the pain is too great . Put yourself in my shoes and you'll do the same (selling the trailer of your dead son, no offense)
If you require additional photos of the trailer please let me know and i'll be more then happy to provide .
I`m only going to sell this trailer through World Wide Logistics .This way we will be both protected .
World Wide Logistics is going to offer you a 14 days return policy in case you don't like the trailer .
Please let me know if you want to go ahead with this . I`ll fill you in on the rest once you reply back ,
Thank you for your interest and may God bless us all
Brad Carlton


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Good deal on the trailer, but a very sad story about the owner's son.

DAN


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

When I clicked on the link it said it had been flagged for removal. It sounded a little hinky. He didn't have the trailer and was trying to sell it fast. Throw in a sad story. Don't know if it wasn't true but be careful out there.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Good deal on the trailer, but a very sad story about the owner's son.
> 
> DAN


This story is becoming more and more common. It's a scam. I think it's a real shame that people use this route to take advantage of others. Not to mention an insult to the soldiers and their families involved in overseas missions.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, I'm sure It's a scam.


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes it is a scam.

Yesterday I found what is a most incredible deal on a used 2011 F250 for $19000.

2011 F250

I emailed the seller to find out details. Here was her response

Hello,

Thanks for being interested in buying my car! It`s in perfect condition.The final price is $19000.
I am just after my divorce settlement.
So, since I own this car and as a woman without driver`s license, i don`t need it so i`m trying to get rid of it as soon as possible(that`s why i`m selling it so cheap).

We will use SecureTrading Vehicle Purchase Protection plan for our both safety,i want only legit transactions.Let me know where are you located and any other details you need about it. 
Here you can find more pictures with the car :
pictures
Have a great day!

Here was my response

The truck looks great in the pictures. Can I come to see it. Your ad says you're in Maiden Rock WI. I can be there in a few hours. Let me know when a good time is to see the truck and pay for it in person.

Then here was her response

Hi,
I would have love to meet you over here at my place for the viewing and test driving of the car, but due to the nature of my job I won't be available to meet you. I travel a lot, I am a very busy person. For example at this time I am in Bend Oregon, that's why I choose the SecureTrading program to handle this for me. 
The car will be delivered directly to your address and you'll have 5 days to test the car before you take any decision.
Let me know if this works for you
Regards!

Looking on ebay the pictures were taken from a truck dealer in Texas that sells a lot of used trucks. You can see the Texas flag in one picture.

So basically, I'd send her my $19000 and never get a truck and never get my money back.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Scam, guaranteed. A few years back they were all over Ebay and now craigslist is infected. Anytime the price is too low,there's a shipping company involved, a wire transfer, cant see or inspect the item. These guys are very clever. They will also pose as the buyer. Just be careful and use your instincts.


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I am sorry I put anyone onto a scam for an Outback. I would never buy something "sight unseen" but I guess some people do/would. If you are maybe looking for a 99 Suburban 2500 (172,000 mi $4500) or an 03 F150 Supercab (52,000 mi $8,500) let me know.


----------

